# First Trip to France, What Camp site guides to take?



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello,

Were off shortly to France, we have the Caravan Club Europe 1 sites book but what other site books should we be taking any suggestion welcome.


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

Hi

We use the Camping cheques book and the Camping Card as well as Alan Rogers, these seem to be the three main ones we use, but someone else might come up with some others.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We found the CC book the most accurate last year.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've just saved far more than the cost of the ACSI book and found some good sites at bargain prices -low prices go on until June.

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/

If you intend to stay on aires or want to find town centre parking for your MH then the Aires de Service book is useful

http://www.campingfrance.com/campingenfrance.jsp?idPage=61

If you want excellent free overnighting in safe, friendly places then France Passion book:

http://www.france-passion.com/

G


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

The two essentials, IMHO, are the Aire de Service Guide available through this site, and its companion "Guide officiel 2006 Camping & Caravanning" which is available, along with the Aire de Service Guide, from Amazon.fr - the publisher is Les Guide Motor Presse. Alternatively, wait until you are there and pick it up at a large supermarket or a maison du presse. The campsite guide contains vitually every campsite in France. If you are just looking for a simple basic site, you will find them here and they are much cheaper than the Alan Rogers ones.

Brian


----------



## 99045 (May 4, 2006)

Hi

We joined France Passion which allows you to (and I quote): "enjoy over 4000 safe and free stopover sites located in nearly 850 different properties". Cost is about 27 € to join. Great and cheap way of parking in interesting places as long as you don't go crazy and buy up the stocks of the particular vineyard you're staying at as I have been known to do!

Restrictions are one night only but we've always found that to be flexible depending on the popularity of the site.

Grizzly has already told you details on www.france-passion.com.

but if you want more info, I'm happy to tell you what we know.

Sherrie


----------



## 96401 (Sep 29, 2005)

*What French Camp Site Guides To Take*

We have always used the Michelin Guide Camping Caravaning France & the Seperate Road Atlas both of which are cross referenced to each other which makes it very easy to find the sites. The guide has a forward in english but the campsite details are all in french but understandable with a little scoolboy french knowledge. I think you will find these for sale via the CCC and WH Smiths.

Good luck and enjoy your holiday.


----------



## 94431 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Boris d0, 

We too are off to France for first time at end of August for nearly one month, ferry to Dunkerqerque then across to Brittany! Be gald to hear of your experiences? We have this year's CC Europe book too and have just ordered the Aires guide from this site's link. If anybody can recommend any sites we'll be be most grateful? Would like to visit Bayeux and Mont St Michel on route. Self contained unit but not into wild camping! happy motorhoming! 
Tony & Lyn.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello Tony & Lyn,

The two places you mention are on our list too. We will let you know of any interesting events/site. Since we live in the west we have opted for Portsmouth to Le Havre and on to Normandy & Brittany.

Enjoy your trip.

Geoff & Wendy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Shiner said:


> Hi Boris d0,
> . If anybody can recommend any sites we'll be be most grateful? Tony & Lyn.


Try:

http://tinyurl.co.uk/pyye

This is a lovely, clean, green and friendly campsite: Camping Municipal St Nicolas, Le Bec Hellouin, Haute Normandie. Take your bikes and cycle into the village and have a meal at one of the very good restaurants, look around the beautiful abbey, and admire the chocolate box village. There is parking for MHs across the water meadows from the village if you don't want to walk or cycle. See the Abbey website for the remarkable history.
We really liked this site.

G


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Alan Rogers has a nice selection of quality campsites, which is just what I need for my upcoming first trip to France with the kiddiewinkles.

However I didn't book any through Alan Rogers Direct (.com) as there seemed to be a very large markup.


----------

